# A different looking sleeve



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone seen this one yet? Very different. Not that I am looking for one but this might be something that would appeal to the male Kindle 3 owners. It's on Boxwave.com. It says that it is leather. These companies are coming up with some unique things to protect the Kindle.



I don't think I have seen this posted. Apologies if this is a duplicate.

_--- fixed link_


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

me likey.


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, interesting. I wonder how much drop protection it would provide.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Isn't that a resized version of the case originally designed for the Macbook Air (the ad campaign for which centered on the fact that it fit in an envelope)?  I remember going to Tekserv a year ago and seeing scads of these.  They were leather as well.


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

I actually like it very much.  It is different.  I would have preferred it if it were horizontal instead of vertical, though.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I love it! It believe it's the same as their iPad case, except for the red button which on that sleeve is the same color as the rest of the sleeve. I am very tempted; wonder if my Borsa Bella XS cover could fit inside (probably not).


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I decided to order this sleeve.  I was considering an Oberon sleeve after selling my Oberon K2 cover with my K2 - but decided that I really couldn't justify a sleeve that costs about 1/2 the cost of the K3.  This looks really unique and I will be careful not to throw it away by mistake!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

groucho said:


> I actually like it very much. It is different. I would have preferred it if it were horizontal instead of vertical, though.


Look at this one: http://www.boxwave.com/products/eliteleathermessengerpouch/amazon-kindle-3-elite-leather-messenger-pouch-case_4001.htm


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I ordered the Boxwave "manila envelope" sleeve for the K3. It is nice and the leather is soft, but I have to return it - there is a small smudge that looks like ink on the leather.  I am still trying to decide whether to get a replacement. I do find it annoying that Boxwave has no telephone customer service, and after placing my order (and having my credit card charged) I had to email 3 times before someone could tell me that there was a delay in shipping the order, despite what the webpage said about shipping for the item.  I am waiting for an RMA and given my experience so far I wonder how long that will take.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

They should email it to your right away. Check your spam mail just in case. When I had a damaged case I contacted them and they sent it right away and I had the new case in about a week after my return.



nelle said:


> I ordered the Boxwave "manila envelope" sleeve for the K3. It is nice and the leather is soft, but I have to return it - there is a small smudge that looks like ink on the leather. I am still trying to decide whether to get a replacement. I do find it annoying that Boxwave has no telephone customer service, and after placing my order (and having my credit card charged) I had to email 3 times before someone could tell me that there was a delay in shipping the order, despite what the webpage said about shipping for the item. I am waiting for an RMA and given my experience so far I wonder how long that will take.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I emailed them this afternoon so hopefully I will get the RMA on Monday. I don't want to order a second one yet because I am not sure what the process is - and I don't think I should pay shipping. Frankly I don't like to do business with companies with poor customer service, but the sleeve is cute.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

So far today (7PM New York time) I have not received an email from Boxwave with an RMA.  I contacted them Saturday afternoon but don't know what is typical in terms of hearing back. But, it is frustrating to have no way of contacting someone by phone.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this the address that you are using [email protected] I had no problem with my return/exchange. I don't think you would have received anything from them over the weekend. On their site it does say they will make every effort to respond within 24-48 hours excluding holiday and weekends. I am sure they will make good on your return or exchange which every you choose.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I used the form on their website (Saturday afternoon and Tuesday afternoon) and also emailed customer service directly by replying to the email I recieved after I repeatedly contacted them asking them about the status of the order.


----------

